# Hallo!



## mastedman (31 Mai 2008)

GUTEN TAG ! :

Will mich hiermit ofiziell bei allen Usern vorstellen.

Mein User-Name ist " *mastedman* " und ich bin 24 Jahre alt.

Habe grösstenteils Interesse an deutschen Stars, gucke mir aber auch gelegentlich die Internationalen Oops & Papparazzi - Sektion an.

Naja, dann auf gutes Teamwork!

Gruss, mastedman! 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (31 Mai 2008)

hi mastedman,

fühl dich herzlich willkommen bei uns

wünsche dir viel spaß und hoffe wir können bald mal was von dir sehen bzw lesen.

liebe grüße,

katzun


----------



## Tokko (31 Mai 2008)

Schön das du dich vorstellst mastedman. :thumbup:

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns. Deine bevorzugten Bereiche sollten ja gut gefüllt sein.

Viel Spaß beim stöbern. Wir "sehen" uns.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (31 Mai 2008)

Mit deinen Vorlieben bist du hier ja genau richtig!
Also herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spaß hier !


----------



## Muli (1 Juni 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass du bei uns sicher finden wirst was du suchst!
Und wenn du uns im Gegenzug ein paar Beiträge schenkst, dann danken wir auch dir 

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß,

Muli


----------

